# Icone téléchargement du doc



## maurice.g (24 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le tort de laisser mon petit fils seul à mon ordinateur et je me suis aperçu que l'icone des téléchargements du doc avait disparu.
Et je ne vois pas comment la remettre. Avez-vous une idée ?
Merci d'avance et bonne journée.


----------



## wath68 (24 Juillet 2010)

Hello.

Il suffit de glisser le dossier Téléchargement du Finder sur le dock, coté Corbeille,
en faisant attention de bien glisser le dossier sur un espace libre (si il y a des icônes déjà présentes, elles vont s'écarter pour faire de la place)


----------



## maurice.g (24 Juillet 2010)

J'avais déjà essayé mais du mauvais côté du trait à côté de la corbeille. En effet, à droite du trait, ça marche ! Un grand merci car ça m'intriguait depuis plusieurs jours.
Bon week end.


----------

